# Will a personal plow work for my needs?



## plf5 (Feb 4, 2007)

I recently purchased a home about 35 miles southeast of Denver, CO. The property has about 100 feet of driveway, 3 car lengths wide. At the end of the driveway there is about 1000 feet of private road to the county road. I will need to plow my driveway and the 1000 feet of private road. I own a 2004 Jeep Liberty. I am wondering if a personal plow on a Liberty would be sufficient. If so, what personal plow would you recomend? 

If a personal plow would not work, what would you suggest I look at as an alternative?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

I do not recall ever seeing a plow on a Jeep Liberty. If you can find a company that makes one for the Liberty I am sure it would be light weight.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.rocky-road.com/grandsnowplow.html

This company appears to have one in stock for the liberty http://www.rocky-road.com/snowplow_guide.html


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

That seems to be a lot of plowing for a little homeowner plow, especially if you dont get one with power angle, so try looking at a sno-way. I know for a fact they make a few plows for your jeep, they even have a video on their website i believe its under the 22 series plow section. You might be able to get away with a 6'8 MT or maybe 26 series (alittle taller moldboard) if you only leave the plow on to plow and then take it off when your done...only because it weighs close to 500lbs vs the 22 series which only weighs around 300lbs. Good luck. Oh and dont forget Timbrens to help the front end from bottoming out.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plf5;364828 said:


> I I own a 2004 Jeep Liberty. I am wondering if a personal plow on a Liberty would be sufficient. If so, what personal plow would you recomend?
> .


Snoway's 22 series works great on the Liberty.


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

I have about 4 tenth's of a mile of dirt/gravel road to plow in the mountains of West Central Pa and I just used my Snow Bear for the first time the other day on about 5" of powder. Worked fine! Just remember to drive slow and you should be OK. Power angle isn't necesary, I plow down the center with the plow straight, get down to the main road, get out and angle it to the right, plow back then back down to road and one more time back with out never changing the angle of the plow again. The repeated trips make the road real wide because it gets narrow as the winter goes on. I bought this to fit an old S15. I got a good deal on it so it sits in the garage as a backup to and old 6 1/2' Meyer (no power angle either) on an old Jimmy that could die anytime. I figure for the price of a Snow Bear, if I have problems with the strength of the frame, I can afford to by some steel and reinforce it and still be way ahead of the next cheapest plow. I studied this site for 2 years before buying the SB and don't recall any sprecific complaints against the strength. I would like to hear some success or failures with the SB for the type of use you and I plan on putting the plow to (long roads little stacking).


----------



## daryldl1000 (Feb 6, 2007)

When thinking about plowing, be sure to consider drift patterns. ANYthing that disrupts wind will start a drift. If you are out in the open, it usually makes sense to windrow to the downwind side. I live in WY (you know "high winds ahead, light trucks not recomended" ) and we just can't get by without a snow thrower to toss it down wind. If we just plow it fill in and builds higher every time we plow.  Good luck. Daryl


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

When you say personal plow, are you talking about something like the Western Suburbanite or like a Snobear? I would think you would be ok with something like the Western and it is listed on their website for your Liberty.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Go with a Snoway 22 series believe you will love.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

I would go with any plow that has power angling on it, you will love it, and it will suit your needs perfectly!


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Personal Plow?*

GEE Colorado lots of Snow? the 100 Ft Drive don*t Worry me! but that 1000 ft or Road dose? I assume? If You take it Real EASY? the Liberty w/ a Light Plow would Do OK but I*D look for a Bigger Truck & Plow as soon as possible? as I Dono? How much Snow depth you get in your Area? even Plowing as Wide as Possible especially on that 1000 ft road Its going to get very Narrow real Quick! heres My Suggestion to Keep that 1000 Ft as wide as Possible on the Next Storm as your Plowed Bank gets High Angel Your Plow as High UP as You can get It & Plow the top of the Bank Back so You will have some place to put the Snow during the next snow Storm! & don*t Worry about the MESS your Wheels left as One Pass on each Side should take care of any Dribbels! Ole Tower


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*I have to agree.*

I have to agree, i have a f 350 with an 8 ft boss plow, and it was quit a workout through that blizzard with the drifts. And that is with good tires. 1000 ft is a long way with 2 and 3 foot drifts. I was amazed my truck did as good as it did. You might consider a heavier truck Specially if it is a heavier wet snow.wesport


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*will a personal plow work for my needs*

fisher has the home steader plow and a mount for the jeep liberty


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree the better option will be a full size truck with a heavier plow on it. The driveway will be easy enough with the Liberty, but you probably don't want to take 10 years off the lifespan of your Liberty by plowing a private road with it. I'd recommend you locate a used full size truck with a plow on it...brand of your choice, get something in decent shape and use it as a plow truck only...doesn't need to be pretty, have power everything or a comfortable ride...it needs to start reliably and be strong...a working heater and wipers are an excellent idea IMHO (my last plow truck didn't have either and it sucked the fun right out of plowing). 3/4 ton or better, 4x4 v-8 and a bed in decent shape so you can safely load ballast into it without worrying about it ripping the bed off.

Generally I'd be all for putting a small manual angle plow on your Liberty...a little experimentation and you'd find a pattern that allows you to minimize the number of times you change the angle, but the long road and potentialy very heavy snow is what concerns me the most.


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

plf5;364828 said:


> I recently purchased a home about 35 miles southeast of Denver, CO. The property has about 100 feet of driveway, 3 car lengths wide. At the end of the driveway there is about 1000 feet of private road to the county road. I will need to plow my driveway and the 1000 feet of private road. I own a 2004 Jeep Liberty. I am wondering if a personal plow on a Liberty would be sufficient. If so, what personal plow would you recomend?
> 
> If a personal plow would not work, what would you suggest I look at as an alternative?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


Yes, a Personal Plow would work. The question is whether the plow vehicle will handle it. I know the Liberty is not the heaviest-duty plow rig in the world, though the kid across the street from me plows with a 4 door Tracker

I just picked up a SnowBear (WinterWolf WW1000) from Sam's Club for under a grand.......it is 84 x 22, with electric winch for lift and manual angle adjust. I would think this type of plow would certainly work for your driveway....(you might choose the smaller size available from Home Depot, the SB50). If you can afford/justify to spend $2600-2800, a Fisher Homesteader would be my next choice. After that, a Sno-Way with Down Pressue is the ultimate solution, but they're $3500+.

I'm trying to visualize 1000' of private road, and it's not THAT far, really........

I know that there are a couple of guys plowing with unibody Cherokees on this website, and I know the Liberty was built as a replacement for the Cherokee.........(I've never driven a Liberty, not sure how the length/track/wheelbase compares). If the Liberty is able to do your driveway, then I don't see why it couldn't do your little road, assuming you take it SLOW, don't let the snow accumulate to 24" before you plow, etc etc. If you find that you're really struggling with the Liberty, you might choose to upgrade to a larger/heavier plow vehicle, which you could certainly switch out the SnowBear onto.

YMMV as I'm no expert, but I hope that helps out some.

Ben


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

I used a Fisher Homesteader on my Ford Ranger commercially and never had any problems. The plow is lightweight too, its around 200lbs. I know they do make one for a Jeep Liberity. Also, try the Western Suburbanite its the same as the Homesteader.


----------

